# Timing chain tensioner question. (Picture)



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Has timing tensioner been revised? 


I'm rebuilding my Ka24e. I just installed the timing chain guides/ tensioner. Was going to order the spacer for tensioner piston. Well once I got timing installed there really isn't much space or slack in chain. From video I seen with the spacer, I don't think it will fit. Can anyone give me your thoughts on if I should get the spacer?


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)




----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got the V6, and I do not know what these spacers are you are referring to (you might want to post a link for others with the KA24e, though).

What I have seen others with the KA do is replace the spring that pushes the tensioner out with a stronger one.

I have heard people describe that spring as something that belongs inside a ball point pen - weak and breaks easily.

Again, I don't have the 4-cylinder, so I'm not talking from personal experience.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Here is info on spacer. 

I currently have two options available to manually adjust chain slack out of Nissan KA24E, KA24DE, VQ30DE.

#1 Tensioner Spacer with trim jig (patent pending) are $28.00 USD, shipping included in USA.
If you need chain wedges for the KA24E, I will include them no charge with your order.




 
#2 Adjustable piston (patent pending) are $48.00 USD, shipping included in the USA.
If you need chain wedges for the KA24E, I will include them no charge with your order.
When ordering adjustable pistons, you must specify engine type.




 
Washington State residents need to pay State tax, see below Tax Calculator:
Sales and use tax rates


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Here is a full video explaining chain rattle/failure from [email protected]

https://youtu.be/e2Nb2Y8IWjM


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you rotated the engine several times and verified the alignment marks? This also ensures all of the chain slack in on the tensioner side.


----------



## richilljr (Jan 16, 2015)

No you dont have to have the spacer for ka24e. I have the same motor and bought my chain tensioner from autozone and it fit with no problem.


----------



## Ted Hernandez (Jul 22, 2017)

richilljr said:


> No you dont have to have the spacer for ka24e. I have the same motor and bought my chain tensioner from autozone and it fit with no problem.


I have a 3.5 in my 2004 Maxima. The timing chain was recently replaced. Sometimes I get the start up rattle (not often). When I change the oil (use Cam 2 Oil) no rattle. I do have a high mileage engine which runs quite good. Someone had mentioned to me that the 3.5 motors were well made and had a good longevity. 
Also a while back I had a transmission sensor problem. while running the road the tranny wouldn't up shift. I pulled over waited for a few minutes and the car ran ok. No prob. Then it happened a few weeks later. Had it checked out and it still ran ok. However a friend of mine who's a Nissan mechanic brought his computer to check the car. He picked up a code relating to the sensor for the trans. It was not working properly, sending data to the car's computer. I had both the engine sensor and Trans sensor replaced. No problems since then. I inquired about this issue, does this happen a lot in the 3.5 motors. I was informed that sometimes it does but not often. Most people think the trans is faulty. The get sold a bill of goods about replacing such. And in the end it's not the transmission. But faulty sensors. Luckily he had the sensors in stock. Whew!!


----------

